# [OFF] Cartes mère bi-processeur (resolu)

## -KuRGaN-

Voila vu que le forum est un peu mort, on m'en voudra pas de poser une question à la con  :Laughing: 

Alors voilà, je voudrai bien me faire plaisir en m'achetant un bi-Opteron mais ça coûte assez cher quand même. Alors me suis dit si je pouvai le monter en plusieurs fois ce serait cool.

Il me semble qu'une MoBo bi-CPU n'a pas forcément besoin des deux CPU pour tourner ??? Ou c'est suivant le constructeur???

Par ce que la petite Tyan me botte bien.

Avec une nVidia 6600GT je vais faire des FPS de fous à Raptor2  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Il me semble que oui (mais à confirmer quand même).

En revanche la Tyan tiger n'est pas NUMA aware, alors que la thunder l'est. Et un dual optéron sans NUMA c'est comme des frites sans ketchup, déjà qu'on a le seul OS capable de supporter NUMA (windows 64 beta c'est pas un OS, on est d'accords?).

----------

## Kangourou

Ouaip j'ai déjà fais tourné ma carte mère bi-proc avec un seul proc. Moi j'ai un bi Xeon. Et sinon je pense pas que Raptor 2 sois optimisé bi proc  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Ouaip j'ai déjà fais tourné ma carte mère bi-proc avec un seul proc. Moi j'ai un bi Xeon. Et sinon je pense pas que Raptor 2 sois optimisé bi proc 

 

Le 2è proco c'est pour emerge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

Et l'option d'un nouveau processeur dual core ne te tente pas, j'en ai un et ça va très bien, en plus c'est un peu plus abordable  :Razz: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le fait d'avoir un processeur dual-core et une carte bi-processeur n'est pas vraiment comparable : sur une bonne carte bi-processeur chaque processeur a un bus mémoire propre ce qui fait que le pc est réellement "bi-céphale". Alors que si le bus mémoire est partagé sur 2 CPU les performances sont moindres, et c'est le cas avec les cpu dual-core.

Après bien sûr tout dépend de la carte mère utilisée. Certaines ne séparent pas le bus mémoire. Il faut donc faire attention à ça.

Car le cas échéant on paie plus cher pour avoir les mêmes perfs qu'avec 1 seul CPU dual-core (à peu de chose près)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

C'est vrai que j'avais pensé au dual core mais voilà, je voulai vraiment un vrai bi-proc comme kwenspc ll'a expliqué.

Mais plus ça va et plus je me rend compte que la configuration va me coûter une petite somme non négligeable.

En tout cas merci de vos conseils.

Bonne journée

----------

## kwenspc

Renseignes toi sur les cartes-mère qui font du bi-processeur. Je sais que Supermicro a sorti une carte mère de ce type mais de manière "non-officielle", ils en parlent pas sur leur site alors que les revendeurs Supermicro en vende...

----------

## francoisp31

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Voila vu que le forum est un peu mort, on m'en voudra pas de poser une question à la con 
> 
> Alors voilà, je voudrai bien me faire plaisir en m'achetant un bi-Opteron mais ça coûte assez cher quand même. Alors me suis dit si je pouvai le monter en plusieurs fois ce serait cool.
> 
> Il me semble qu'une MoBo bi-CPU n'a pas forcément besoin des deux CPU pour tourner ??? Ou c'est suivant le constructeur???
> ...

 

oui une carte biproc peut tourner (à quelques rares exception près (sur les cartes serveurs en particulier et les cartes multi type 4 8 16 processeurs là les 2 premiers sont absoluement nécessaires en général)) avec un seul proco bien sur parfois celà necessite l'usage d'un "bouchon" pluggé à la place du processeur 2 mais il est livré avec la carte si c'est nécéssaire.

----------

## rg421

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le fait d'avoir un processeur dual-core et une carte bi-processeur n'est pas vraiment comparable : sur une bonne carte bi-processeur chaque processeur a un bus mémoire propre ce qui fait que le pc est réellement "bi-céphale". Alors que si le bus mémoire est partagé sur 2 CPU les performances sont moindres, et c'est le cas avec les cpu dual-core.

 

Oui, mais non, mais pas vrai. Ton raisonnement n'est pas mauvais mais tous les tests te contredise parce que tu as oublié de compter sur la communication entre les processeurs pour se synchroniser, rafraichir leurs caches respectifs, etc. il en ressort qu'une carte mère avec un operon dual-core est plus performante qu'une carte mère bi opteron, malgré la présence de la technologie hypertransport, et ce, parce que la communication "inter core" se fait à la vitesse du processeur (+2GHz) alors que la vitesse de communcation inter processeur se fait à la vitesse de la carte mère (400MHz).

Source techreport et plus particulièrement leur conclusion. *techreport wrote:*   

> One Opteron 175 performs slightly better than a pair of Opteron 248s running at the same clock speed, and it does so while consuming less power than a single-core Opteron 152.

  Ce que je traduit par:

Un opteron 175 (1M de cache, 2,2GHz, dual-core) marche significativement mieux qu'une paire d'Opteron 248 (1M de cache, 2,2GHz, single-core) marchant à la même vitesse d'horloge et ceci en consommant moins qu'un Opteron 152 single-core (1M de cache, 2,6GHz, single-core)".

Donc non, le dual-core est meilleurs que le bi-processeur. Evidemment, le meilleurs reste le bi-processeurs dual-core.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Mais sur Supermicro, ils ne vendent que des MoBo à base de Xéon, et moi je veux un Opteron. Mais merci quand même pour le lien.

Je vais allez fouiner un peu partout histoire de me renseigné et de me mettre à la page avec tout ce qui est bi-proc.

Merci à vous tous

EDIT

Je n'avias pas vu la remarque de rg421, quelqu'un peut confirmer car si c'est vrai, vais pas me faire chier à economiser plus pour avoir moins performant, sinon je serai resté chez windows  :Wink: 

/EDIT

----------

## kwenspc

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc non, le dual-core est meilleurs que le bi-processeur. Evidemment, le meilleurs reste le bi-processeurs dual-core.
> 
> 

 

ah oui tiens...bon ben ça ce confirme de jour en jour : l'archi x86 est vraiment pourrie ou alors l'intégration des processeurs sur un système dual-bus est minable. Parce que si c'était mieux géré ça serait forcément meilleur qu'un proc dual-core sur un bus. enfin bref...

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Et un dual optéron sans NUMA c'est comme des frites sans ketchup

 Blasphème !!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Du ketchup avec des frites !!! J'aurai tout entendu !!! La seule chose indispensable avec des frites, c'est ... des frites (et un peu de sel).

Ceux qui prétendent le contraire sont des charlots qui 1/ ne savent pas faire des frites ou 2/ ne mangent que des frites au four de chez Mc C***. Et dans ce cas, le fait de masquer le goût avec du ketchup se comprend (bien que de la mayo serait plus appropriée).

Et ceux qui prétendent que le ketchup est meilleur que la mayo sont aussi des charlots.

PS : et arrêtez de détourner les posts avec votre informatique.  :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Et un dual optéron sans NUMA c'est comme des frites sans ketchup Blasphème !!!!   
> 
> Du ketchup avec des frites !!! J'aurai tout entendu !!! La seule chose indispensable avec des frites, c'est ... des frites (et un peu de sel).

 

S'pice d'intégriste fanatique!  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ceux qui prétendent le contraire sont des charlots qui 1/ ne savent pas faire des frites ou 2/ ne mangent que des frites au four de chez Mc C***. Et dans ce cas, le fait de masquer le goût avec du ketchup se comprend (bien que de la mayo serait plus appropriée).
> 
> 

 

Je mange presque tous les jours au Mc Do et y ait même travaillé durant mes études, ben désolé, moi un royal cheese avec frites ketchup, ça me comble. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et ceux qui prétendent que le ketchup est meilleur que la mayo sont aussi des charlots.
> 
> PS : et arrêtez de détourner les posts avec votre informatique. 

 

NON, je prône la supériorité du ketchup sur la mayo!!!!  :Twisted Evil:  D'ailleuis tout le monde sait qu'au Burger Quiz, les ketchup gagnaient 3 fois sur 4  :Rolling Eyes: 

par contre je te rejojins sur le ps, c'est quoi ces gens qui fontparler que d'info ????

----------

## yoyo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Je mange presque tous les jours au Mc Do et y ait même travaillé durant mes études, ben désolé, moi un royal cheese avec frites ketchup, ça me comble.

 Tout s'explique alors ...

Tes papilles ont été form(at)ées comme le cerveau de ceux  form(at)és sous windows ...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Quote:*   

> ah oui tiens...bon ben ça ce confirme de jour en jour : l'archi x86 est vraiment pourrie ou alors l'intégration des processeurs sur un système dual-bus est minable. Parce que si c'était mieux géré ça serait forcément meilleur qu'un proc dual-core sur un bus. enfin bref...

 

J'ai oublier de préciser pour le dual core sur de l'amd64 car le processeur dual core intel grand publique est pas terrible, de l'avis même de l'ingénieur chef de intel c'est du bricolage pas très éfficace, mais sorti très vite pour contrer amd.

En plus le bus mémoire hypertraiding est sous exploité par un simple core (je ne retrouve plus les sources ou j'ai lu ça).

----------

## kwenspc

bah intel ça fait quelques temps qu'ils font que de la merde...mis à part pour leur pentium M qui est pas trop mal. (et encore ils retombent dans la connerie avec leur dothan, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur un autre topic de ce forum)

----------

## guilc

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> Un opteron 175 (1M de cache, 2,2GHz, dual-core) marche significativement mieux qu'une paire d'Opteron 248 (1M de cache, 2,2GHz, single-core) marchant à la même vitesse d'horloge et ceci en consommant moins qu'un Opteron 152 single-core (1M de cache, 2,6GHz, single-core)".
> 
> Donc non, le dual-core est meilleurs que le bi-processeur. Evidemment, le meilleurs reste le bi-processeurs dual-core.

 

Peut-etre aussi parceque l'Opteron (ainsi que tous les AMD en fait) n'est pas un bon processeur pour faire du multi-processeur  :Wink: 

Y a un problème d'architecture a la base.

----------

## Enlight

 *rg421 wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Le fait d'avoir un processeur dual-core et une carte bi-processeur n'est pas vraiment comparable : sur une bonne carte bi-processeur chaque processeur a un bus mémoire propre ce qui fait que le pc est réellement "bi-céphale". Alors que si le bus mémoire est partagé sur 2 CPU les performances sont moindres, et c'est le cas avec les cpu dual-core. 
> 
> Oui, mais non, mais pas vrai. Ton raisonnement n'est pas mauvais mais tous les tests te contredise parce que tu as oublié de compter sur la communication entre les processeurs pour se synchroniser, rafraichir leurs caches respectifs, etc. il en ressort qu'une carte mère avec un operon dual-core est plus performante qu'une carte mère bi opteron, malgré la présence de la technologie hypertransport, et ce, parce que la communication "inter core" se fait à la vitesse du processeur (+2GHz) alors que la vitesse de communcation inter processeur se fait à la vitesse de la carte mère (400MHz).
> 
> Source techreport et plus particulièrement leur conclusion. *techreport wrote:*   One Opteron 175 performs slightly better than a pair of Opteron 248s running at the same clock speed, and it does so while consuming less power than a single-core Opteron 152.  Ce que je traduit par:
> ...

 

STOP!

 *Quote:*   

> # SiSoft Sandra 2005 SR1 10.50 64-bit
> 
> # ScienceMark 2.0 64-bit
> 
> # Compiled binary of C Linpack port from Ace's Hardware
> ...

 

Windows XP n'est pas NUMA aware (même si la carte mère est NUMA capable), autrement dit les 2 CPU se battent pour acceder à la mémoire ce qui est parfois pire qu'un dual-core. C'est le même merdier que la technologie hyper threading où les cpu se disputent le contenu du cache, mais dans des proportions moindres.

En revanche si tu as un OS NUMA aware comme Linux ( :Very Happy:  ) la un dual optéron 250 se retrouve avec une bande passante de plus de 10 Go/s et un dual core est large derrière.

donc 2 optérons sans ( NUMA ) < 1 optéron dual-core < 2 optérons ( avec NUMA )

Et désolé Guilc l'optéron est une _merveille_ pour faire du multi processeurs.

Pour les prix, il me semble que l'optéron dual-core le moins cher coute autant que  optérons 248.

----------

## Longfield

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *rg421 wrote:*   
> 
> Donc non, le dual-core est meilleurs que le bi-processeur. Evidemment, le meilleurs reste le bi-processeurs dual-core.
> 
>  
> ...

 

ouais, bon tu vas un peu vite en besogne là !

Comme très bien expliqué dans le post de rg421, il faut que les deux processeurs communiquent pour qu'ils soient cohérents : comme ils exécutent des threads différents, forcément ils ne vont pas faire la même chose au niveau des accès mémoire, et comme le contenu du cache dépend des accès mémoire, ben le contenu des deux caches ne sera pas le même. Or on sait que souvent le contenu du cache n'a pas encore été "commité" dans la mémoire, ceci prenant du temps, c'est effectué plus tard, soit par un DMA, soit par le proc lui-même qui profite de regrouper les informations pour faire des accès burst plus rapide. Résultat des courses : si tu n'as qu'un core, pas de problème, vu qu'il est cohérent avec son seul cache, mais si tu as deux cores, ben il peut y avoir des situations où tu as des incohérences entre les deux caches.

Donc si tu as deux cores sur le même chip, c'est simple, tu fais deux ports (un par core) pour accéder à la mémoire cache, et le tour est joué. Si ces deux cores sont sur deux processeurs différents, tu dois là utiliser un autre moyen pour que les deux processeurs puissent synchroniser leurs caches (par exemple le bus mémoire !). Je ne connais pas du tout les techniques utilisées pour ces transferts, mais on peut aisément deviner que c'est loin d'être trivial, et que ça utilise sûrement pas mal de bande passante.

Et tout ceci est valable pour tout système avec deux processeurs, sans parler de x86 ou je ne sais quoi ...

Enfin, je dis pas ça pour plaider la cause du x86 qui est une vieille architecture il faut le rapppeler : mais ça a un avantage, on garde la compatibilité "arrière" avec les anciens produits, ce qui commercialement parlant est très malin (pas besoin de changer tout le code à chaque nouveau processeur) ...

Enfin bon, moi je m'en fous, je fais de l'embarqué, et là c'est tellement ciblé que tu choisis une architecture et tu refais ton code à chaque nouveau produit .... mais bon t'as pas de problèmes de vieille architecture  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon je vais essayé de trouver une MoBo qui fait le NUMA alors.

Si vous avez des liens sur des cartes bi-proc soket 940 NUMA powered, faites moi signe  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Il me semble que oui (mais à confirmer quand même).
> 
> En revanche la Tyan tiger n'est pas NUMA aware, alors que la thunder l'est. Et un dual optéron sans NUMA c'est comme des frites sans ketchup, déjà qu'on a le seul OS capable de supporter NUMA (windows 64 beta c'est pas un OS, on est d'accords?).

 

edit : celle là :http://www.prixdunet.com/details/Tyan_Thunder_K8S_S2880GNR/

edit 2 youps mauvaise presentation de vieille cartes j'enlève ce lien.

----------

## Bisounours

Ce qu'il  faut pour avoir le plus de puissance brute possible, c'est un bi-Opteron sur une MoBo avec les mémoires séparées...

Comme ça, les 2 processeurs ne se battent plus pour l'adressage mémoire, étant donné que chacun à SA propre RAM... donc aussi 2 bus différents et un 3° pour la communication entre les processeurs...(enfin il me semble... :Laughing:  )

Malheureusement pour toi, ce genre de cartes mères coutent beaucoup plus chère... environ 500 minimum...

----------

## kwenspc

justement Supermicro en fait une et comme je l'ai DEJA dit : ils n'en parle pas sur leur site. seuls leur revendeurs en parlent.

asinfo.fr le fait (quoiqu'ils en parlent pas non plus sur leur site)

tatung en fait aussi.

mais bon leur CM c'est plutôt des CM pour rack serveur alors...

et puis que le bus mémoire soit séparé ou non change rien (pour l'archi x86 en tout cas :p) : le dual core est plus performant que le bi-cpu.

----------

## Bisounours

ben au moins avec les bus mémoire séparés, ça autorise plus de bande passante pour le reste...

Mais c'est vrai que le dual-proc' est plus rapide, mais _KuRGaN_ m'a l'air de vouloir absolument du bi-proc...

pour le dual-core, je pense qu'il vaut mieux encore attendre un peu : ce serait bien de trouver ces proco avec 2 mémoire caches séparées pour chaque core... ça autoriserait des applications beaucoup plus barbares et moins de conflits inter proco...

----------

## dapsaille

Je comptait me monter un cluster de 20 pentium 2 233 ... ca te branche ?? 

 Ok je  :Arrow: 

(très interessant ce topic quand meme)

 Ha j'oubliais ... mayonnaise powaaaaaaa

----------

## rg421

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> STOP!
> 
> 

 

M'enfin  :Exclamation:   Pourquoi tant de haine  :Question: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows XP n'est pas NUMA aware (même si la carte mère est NUMA capable), autrement dit les 2 CPU se battent pour acceder à la mémoire ce qui est parfois pire qu'un dual-core. C'est le même merdier que la technologie hyper threading où les cpu se disputent le contenu du cache, mais dans des proportions moindres.
> 
> En revanche si tu as un OS NUMA aware comme Linux ( ) la un dual optéron 250 se retrouve avec une bande passante de plus de 10 Go/s et un dual core est large derrière.
> ...

 

Ben si tu avais une source de ce truc parce que j'en trouve pas la trace sur google...

-- 

Renaud

----------

## -KuRGaN-

@ Bisounours, je ne veux pas exclusivement du bi-proc, mais juste le système qui bourrine le plus suivant un budget assez sérré pour ce genre de config.

Mais en tut cas j'ai appris plein de chose, c'est quand même bien quand des gens posent des questions un peu connes quand même !! :Crying or Very sad:   :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Je mange presque tous les jours au Mc Do et y ait même travaillé durant mes études, ben désolé, moi un royal cheese avec frites ketchup, ça me comble. Tout s'explique alors ...
> 
> Tes papilles ont été form(at)ées comme le cerveau de ceux  form(at)és sous windows ... 

 

Nididiou, dire ça quand on a formaté le sien en reiser4  :Twisted Evil:  !!!

----------

## BuBuaBu

Bonjour,

je possède un dual XEON.

je voudrais apporter une petite précision : les proc destinée a des config proc 4 et + ne sont pas les meme que les dual. (le prix non plus d'ailleur)

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

>  l'archi x86 est vraiment pourrie

 

euuuuuh

et à part x86 ya quoi comme architecture qui soit plus récente? (et donc plus performante??)

----------

## Enlight

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    l'archi x86 est vraiment pourrie 
> 
> euuuuuh
> 
> et à part x86 ya quoi comme architecture qui soit plus récente? (et donc plus performante??)

 

x86 est la dernière architecture SISC en vie, du côté RISC t'as sparc, mips, power-pc (les G*), sinon perso je trouve que x86_64 rattrape pas mal les travers d'x86 ne serait-ce qe parceque le nombre de registres devient acceptable (mregparm=3 au mieux sur x86 vs mregparm=8 sur x86_64)

----------

## Bisounours

Enlight :> malheureusement Apple lache le ppc pour du Intel !!!!    ouin !!!!!!

si encore ils avaient choisit les AMD64, j'aurais compris, mais là... c'est la décadence... snif...

----------

## kwenspc

il me semble qu'on dit "CISC" et non "SISC" , petite erreur de frappe Enligth   :Wink: 

En effet Apple passe au x86 intel mais...seuleument au pentium M il me semble, donc ça va : le pentium M est tout de même un bon produit.

Ce qui fait que l'architecture x86_64 est pas trop mal vient du fait qu'AMD (initiateur de cette archi, je vous rappele qu'intel a repris intégralement cette archi pour leur Xeon 64 et consors) c'est enormément inspiré de l'archi RISC, ils ont d'ailleurs toujours été intéréssé par le RISC déjà sur leurs anciens cpu.

(http://www.datasheetarchive.com/datasheet/pdf/3596.html)

Dans tout les cas une pure architecture RISC reste le nirvana. Même si il est généralement plus difficile de monter en fréquence  avec ce type d'architecture (la miniaturisation est difficile). C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'IBM a mis du temps pour monter en fréquence avec le G5 et n'a pas réussis à le porter pour les laptops. (d'où le chois d'apple)

Bon allez -KuRGaN- achetes toi ça : c'est pas cher et c'est puissant  :Wink:  http://www.sunwizard.net/annonces/detail.php?siteid=2831

----------

## Zazbar

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon allez -KuRGaN- achetes toi ça : c'est pas cher et c'est puissant  http://www.sunwizard.net/annonces/detail.php?siteid=2831

 

Pas mal cette petite machine .... en effet ca donne envie , mis a part les procs, qui pourraient être un peu plus performant et toujours les connectiques ecrans sun qui font chier ...  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : je trouve celle-la pas mal aussi  :Very Happy: 

http://www.sunwizard.net/annonces/detail.php?siteid=2861

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> il me semble qu'on dit "CISC" et non "SISC" , petite erreur de frappe Enligth  
> 
> 

 

Héhé, il semblerait qu'avec le temps Complex instruction Set soit devenu Stupid Instruction Set.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Bon allez -KuRGaN- achetes toi ça : c'est pas cher et c'est puissant  http://www.sunwizard.net/annonces/detail.php?siteid=2831 
> 
> Pas mal cette petite machine .... en effet ca donne envie , mis a part les procs, qui pourraient être un peu plus performant et toujours les connectiques ecrans sun qui font chier ... 
> ...

 

Bof non ça va, c'est assez facile de se fabriquer un adaptateur (je l'ai déjà fait). Ou bien on peut trés bien acheter un écran, pour 30 euros tu peus en avoir un 20" avec une bonne résolution!

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : je trouve celle-la pas mal aussi 
> 
> http://www.sunwizard.net/annonces/detail.php?siteid=2861

 

oui je l'ai vu quand elle est apparue, elle a pas tenue longtemps. J'ai regrétté de pas avoir d'argent quand je l'ai vue   :Neutral: 

----------

## Longfield

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *Quote:*    l'archi x86 est vraiment pourrie 
> 
> euuuuuh
> 
> et à part x86 ya quoi comme architecture qui soit plus récente? (et donc plus performante??) 
> ...

 

juste encore une info pour vous le dire : oui, x86 a gardé son jeu d'instructions CISC pour la compatibilité, mais ils se sont quand même rendus compte que RISC était quand même bien meilleur de nos jours. Résultat, depuis le Pentium Pro, les core Intel découpent les grosses et barbares instructions CISC (dont les instructions ne font pas toutes la même taille et vont de 8 à 128 bits) en micro-instructions RISC (dont la taille est pour toutes 32 bits, et c'est une caractéristique du RISC) exécutées par un micro-core RISC à l'intérieur du processeur !!!!  :Wink: 

Quant à l'amélioration de l'architecture grâce à AMD et le x86_64, le gain est évident, ne serait-ce que par l'augmentation du nombre de registres, mais il n'y a pas que ça ! AMD powaaaa !!!

----------

## Enlight

 *Longfield wrote:*   

> ... AMD powaaaa !!!

 

On est bien d'accords  :Very Happy:  par contre pour la translation CISC -> RISC du pentium, il me semblait qu'AMD avait toujours procédé ainsi, non?

----------

## kwenspc

Enlight AMD a toujours fait ça c'est vrai.

Et d'ailleurs - bon vous jugerez de la pertinence de ce qui suit - ça se "voit" plutôt bien : overcloque un opteron de 200Mhz, tu vas voir le gain de perfs est vraiment visible, fais de même avec un p4...nul. (il faut overcloque le P4 de manière sensiblement plus forte pour enfin remarqué un gain de perf comparable à l'opteron). C'est peut-être empirique comme "preuve" des bienfaits du RiSC dans les AMD mais n'empèche...

----------

## Longfield

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Enlight AMD a toujours fait ça c'est vrai.
> 
> Et d'ailleurs - bon vous jugerez de la pertinence de ce qui suit - ça se "voit" plutôt bien : overcloque un opteron de 200Mhz, tu vas voir le gain de perfs est vraiment visible, fais de même avec un p4...nul. (il faut overcloque le P4 de manière sensiblement plus forte pour enfin remarqué un gain de perf comparable à l'opteron). C'est peut-être empirique comme "preuve" des bienfaits du RiSC dans les AMD mais n'empèche...

 

euh ouais, vachement empirique même ... tu crois pas plutôt simplement que c'est parce que les AMD tournent moins vite que les Intel que le rapport gain/fréquence est plus élevé chez AMD tout simplement ???? Je vois pas où est le rapport avec le core RISC ... ou alors développe un peu plus parce que sinon  :Question: 

Je précise que je ne cherche pas à défendre Intel, je suis même plutôt un afficionado de AMD ... c'est juste que l'argument de kwenspc me parait un peu ... bidon ! :Confused: 

----------

## kwenspc

je sais que c'est bidon   :Mr. Green: 

mais on a testé sur 2 machines différentes : 1 avec un optéron 2.2 porté à 2.4 et une avec un P4 2.8 porté à 2.8 et 3.5

bah il a fallu monté à 3.5 avec le P4 afin d'avoir un même "rapport de gain" que l'optéron pour sa part seuleument augmenté de 200Mhz...

je sais que c'est "bidon" comme exemple mais n'empèche...la conclusion qu'on a eu c'est que l'overclock sur amd est nettement plus profitable que sur p4. Je ne sais si c'est lié au coeur du cpu lui même mais je dois dire que c'est assez troublant.

----------

## Enlight

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> je sais que c'est bidon  
> 
> mais on a testé sur 2 machines différentes : 1 avec un optéron 2.2 porté à 2.4 et une avec un P4 2.8 porté à 2.8 et 3.5
> 
> bah il a fallu monté à 3.5 avec le P4 afin d'avoir un même "rapport de gain" que l'optéron pour sa part seuleument augmenté de 200Mhz...
> ...

 

Ptet lié à mmu? o/c (même par le coef) => réduction des latences, donc accès mémoire plus rapides. (/!\ ceci n'est que pure spéculation)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ptet lié à mmu? o/c (même par le coef) => réduction des latences, donc accès mémoire plus rapides. (/!\ ceci n'est que pure spéculation)

 

j'en sais strictement rien  :Neutral:  si ce n'est les observations qu'on a pu faire.

----------

## sireyessire

ce qu'il y a aussi c'est que intel a eu beaucoup de problèmes avec ses P4 au niveau de la clock et que la consistance de celle-ci à travers tout le proc, ils ont donc feinté en implementant des retardateurs de phases à certains endroits, mais ceux-ci sont hard codé au moment où le proc reçoit sa vitesse théorique, ce qui rend tout changement de fréquence inoportun et pas spécialement recommandé sur le plan de la performance (les gains sont généralement merdiques et le risque de le foutre en l'air est pas négligeable). Après pour voir un réel gain faut avoir du cul et l'overclocker de telle sorte que les retardateurs de phase fasse le même effet mais bon c un peu je cherche à l'aveugle tout ça.

Voilà, moi j'ai rien contre intel mais franchement le P4 il m'a pas trop impressionné. attendons de voir la suite...

----------

